# Code 01330 - Intermittent?



## leitmotif (Oct 20, 2006)

My car was being funky with the windows and the gas filler door not opening (of course when I was on empty) so I bought a VAG-COM. This was the code it pulled:


Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-M.lbl
Control Module Part Number: 3C0 937 049 AD HW: 3C0 937 049 AD
Component and/or Version: Bordnetz-SG H52 2002
Software Coding: 108D0F214004150047140000001400000008730B5C0001
Work Shop Code: WSC 22595 444 59141
Additional Info: 1K1955119E Wischer 060307 020 0501 
VCID: 6BD52F654AED0340E59
1 Fault Found:

01330 - Central Control Module for Central Convenience (J393) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00100100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 11
Reset counter: 51
Mileage: 139989 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2005.09.13
Time: 31:63:63

Freeze Frame:
ON 
Voltage: 12.35 V
ON 
ON 
OFF 
OFF 
OFF 

On Ross-Tech's site it only lists "faulty", "Voltage supply too high", and "Voltage supply too low". Obviously mine says something different.

I do have an aftermarket stereo, could the wiring harness module be bad? Any suggestions would be great. Thank you.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX:heart:

IT SEEMS NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaoySOGlZ_U


----------



## leitmotif (Oct 20, 2006)

Pardon my ignorance. What do you mean by full auto scan?


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh.........sorry by this my good man.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RCBt6d42-Fc


----------



## leitmotif (Oct 20, 2006)

Here we go. If I had just looked at the VCDS software... duh!

Chassis Type: 1K0
Scan: 01 02 03 08 09 15 16 17 19 25 42 44 46 52 56

VIN: WVWBS71K27W227368 Mileage: 139990km/86985miles

00-Steering Angle Sensor -- Status: OK 0000
01-Engine -- Status: OK 0000
02-Auto Trans -- Status: OK 0000
03-ABS Brakes -- Status: OK 0000
08-Auto HVAC -- Status: OK 0000
09-Cent. Elect. -- Status: OK 0000
15-Airbags -- Status: OK 0000
16-Steering wheel -- Status: OK 0000
17-Instruments -- Status: OK 0000
19-CAN Gateway -- Status: Malfunction 0010
25-Immobilizer -- Status: Malfunction 0010
42-Door Elect, Driver -- Status: OK 0000
44-Steering Assist -- Status: OK 0000
46-Central Conv. -- Status: Sporadic communication error 1000
52-Door Elect, Pass. -- Status: OK 0000
56-Radio -- Status: OK 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 06A-906-032-BGP.lbl
Part No SW: 07K 906 032 Q HW: 07K 906 032 Q
Component: 2.5l R5/4V G 9650 
Revision: --H01--- Serial number: VWZ7Z0G7052011
Coding: 0000003
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 377DC315462577A0D11

No fault code found.
Readiness: 0000 0000

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 02: Auto Trans Labels: 09G-927-750.lbl
Part No SW: 09G 927 750 FL HW: 09G 927 750 FL
Component: AQ 250 6F 0920 
Revision: 00H69000 Serial number: 
Coding: 0000072
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 800FE8C9D36B7018A0B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 1K0-907-379-MK70.lbl
Part No: 1K0 907 379 P
Component: ASR FRONT MK70 0105 
Coding: 0017025
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 3F8DAB356E154FE0191

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 08: Auto HVAC Labels: 1K0-820-047.lbl
Part No: 1K0 820 047 GR
Component: Climatic PQ35 120 0606 
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 7AFB1A2135B7AAC86EF

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 09: Cent. Elect. Labels: 3C0-937-049-23-M.lbl
Part No SW: 3C0 937 049 AD HW: 3C0 937 049 AD
Component: Bordnetz-SG H52 2002 
Revision: 00H52000 Serial number: 00000006825392
Coding: 108D0F214004150047140000001400000008730B5C0001
Shop #: WSC 22595 444 59141
VCID: 6BD52F654AED0340E59

Subsystem 1 - Part No: 1K1 955 119 E Labels: 1KX-955-119.CLB
Component: Wischer 060307 020 0501 
Coding: 00038805
Shop #: WSC 22595 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1K0-909-605.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 909 605 AB HW: 1K0 909 605 AB
Component: 5L AIRBAG VW8R 034 8000 
Revision: 05034000 Serial number: 003B6D086ZLH 
Coding: 0013644
Shop #: WSC 01269 785 00200
VCID: 6CD72C794FE30478EC3

Part No: 1K0 959 339 G
Component: BF-Gewichtsens. 007 0007

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 16: Steering wheel Labels: 1K0-953-549-MY8.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 953 549 AF HW: 1K0 953 549 AF
Component: Lenksäulenmodul 636 0070 
Coding: 0010022
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 76E30E1101AFCEA80A7

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 17: Instruments Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-17.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 920 953 P HW: 1K0 920 953 P
Component: KOMBIINSTRUMENT VDD 1610 
Revision: V0003000 Serial number: VWZ7Z0G7052011
Coding: 0007207
Shop #: WSC 00000 785 00200
VCID: 387FC0294B3B78D8D8B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 19: CAN Gateway Labels: 1K0-907-530-V2.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 907 530 K HW: 1K0 907 951 
Component: J533__Gateway H04 0021 
Revision: H04 02 Serial number: 120307F2000303
Coding: 3F0F034007000000
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 2F6DFB75BE75BF60891

2 Faults Found:
01330 - Central Control Module for Central Convenience (J393) 
004 - No Signal/Communication - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00110100
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Reset counter: 51
Mileage: 139989 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 06:10:57

01305 - Databus for Infotainment 
004 - No Signal/Communication
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 01100100
Fault Priority: 1
Fault Frequency: 254
Reset counter: 11
Mileage: 126779 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 10:56:58


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 25: Immobilizer Labels: 1K0-920-xxx-25.clb
Part No SW: 1K0 920 953 P HW: 1K0 920 953 P
Component: IMMO VDD 1610 
Revision: V0003000 Serial number: VWZ7Z0G7052011
Shop #: WSC 00000 000 00000
VCID: 387FC0294B3B78D8D8B

1 Fault Found:
01176 - Key 
008 - Implausible Signal - Intermittent
Freeze Frame:
Fault Status: 00101000
Fault Priority: 2
Fault Frequency: 1
Mileage: 139992 km
Time Indication: 0
Date: 2000.00.00
Time: 21:45:36


-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 42: Door Elect, Driver Labels: 1K0-959-701-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 701 M HW: 1K0 959 701 M
Component: Tuer-SG 005 0983 
Coding: 0001077
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 387FC0294B3B78D8D8B

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 44: Steering Assist Labels: 1Kx-909-14x-44.clb
Part No: 1K1 909 144 L
Component: EPS_ZFLS Kl.070 H07 1806 
Shop #: WSC 00000 028 00001
VCID: 3467F41957539CB8F43

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 46: Central Conv. Labels: 1K0-959-433-MIN.clb
Part No: 1K0 959 433 CM
Component: KSG 0401 
Coding: 93C803281B09058F880A048050CC
Shop #: WSC 00000 785 00200
VCID: 7DF1113D24999DF04BD

Component: Sounder n.mounted 

Component: NGS n.mounted 

Component: IRUE n.mounted 

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 52: Door Elect, Pass. Labels: 1K0-959-702-MIN3.lbl
Part No SW: 1K0 959 702 M HW: 1K0 959 702 M
Component: Tuer-SG 005 0983 
Coding: 0001076
Shop #: WSC 01279 785 00200
VCID: 3979C52D703161D0275

No fault code found.

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 56: Radio
Cannot be reached

End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX:heart:

IT SEEMS NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaoySOGlZ_U


----------



## leitmotif (Oct 20, 2006)

Ok. Would that error code be the reason I had some electrical issues with the windows and gas filler door the other day? I let the car sit for 3 days and it seemed to have repaired itself. I just don't want it to happen again if I can avoid it.


----------



## [email protected] Parts (Nov 27, 2006)

THIS POST MOVED/VACATED BY JACK TO PROTECT CONTENT FALLING INTO THE GAPING HOLE OF THE VORTEX:heart:

IT SEEMS NO GOOD DEED GOES UNPUNISHED!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaoySOGlZ_U


----------



## leitmotif (Oct 20, 2006)

Thank you for all your help, Jack.


----------

